# What is poor economy good for??



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Small trains of course!!! Here is the latest evidence for the narrow gauge miracle, recently happened in Yokohama. Enjoy;-)..., Zubi


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

tell us more!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 17 Oct 2009 08:54 PM 
tell us more! Kent, here is some info by the US importer, Best, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I always liked those locos, Charles S Small (of Lake George and Boulder fame) did a couple articles/books on those forestry lines. Nice model there Zubi!!!!!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garrett, thanks! Yes, this is such a sweet prototype. And finally, finally produced in the actual Kiso version, the way they looked when operating and they way a few are preserved. Thanks for the info about Charles S Small, I only have a few Japanese books on Kiso forest lines but I will try to find those too. Now if only some equally sweet rolling stock would show up in the near future... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

What kind of water are you going to run in it


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

tap water of course, Zubi


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking little engine Zubi-- and nice to see something narrow gauge from Aster again-- and 1:20 scale too.  Hmmmmmmm, veeeeeeery  eeeeenteresting.
 
Regards,


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hi Eric, yes this is a nice lokie. And this is definitely an interesting development. Finally, we may actually be able to compare 'Apples' with..., well, "Apples"? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well didnt you open them? I wanna see more, being I have the orignal B1. Id like to know if the old cylinders are a swap for the new ones and also if the stevenson valve gear kit is a bolt on too.... Did they get the axle pump in there too?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Hi Jason, I am approaching the opening procedure slowly... dosing excitement;-)))) Well, I believe there is no single part reused from the original B1 from 1981. The cylinders are all new with larger bore and stroke (10x14mm vs. 8.4x13mm on the 1981version). Stephenson valve upgrade is not yet released. I will be waiting for this. Yes, there is an axle pump with all the necessary plumbing. The boiler has three flues (one larger below two smaller ones above) and a separate firebox C-type. Boiler capacity is 110ml. Apart from the axle pump, there is a Goodall valve I believe, but I'm not sure yet. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

PS some more info is available on SouthernSteamTrains http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/baldwin%20b1%20tank.htm


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Yep, there is a goodall valve, the boiler is to be filled with a syringe on startup. I will miss hand pump a little, but this is such a small locomotive that fitting a hand pump is nearly impossible, or at least without some unpleasant modifications of the tender. The sweetest thing so far is the UK made (as they all are) pressure gauge, it is microscopic, the same size as used on Tolhurst locomotives, I believe. Beautiful!!!! I am a bit worried about the driver tyres, they are painted black, they could be brass as in some photos. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I would have a hard time opening up those nice packages and little boxes. Just the packing was a work of art, down to the exterior warning from a cousin to Hello Kitty?

As for the book, using The Google on the Internets turned this up. The cover shot should look familiar:

http://www.librarything.com/work/601986


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Garrett, I will look into these books by Mr Small. That's right, there are crowds of cute cousins of Hello Kitty everywhere here;-)))) Here is some info by the Australian Importer and the original Aster web page where it all started a few months ago there are some more neat pictures here! Enjoy, Zubi


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like an interesting loco! 
looking forward to seeing the pics!  

but I dont understand the title of this thread..poor economy? 
how does a poor economy relate to buying an expensive new loco? 
im not getting the connection.. 

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

but I dont understand the title of this thread 

Scot, 

Wanna see a pic of my new loco? Retail $2850, my cost $1875. (This economy is really, really good for the folk who have cash. Everyone wants it! )

Zubi - funny coincidence, but I was watching Justin (Slipped Eccentric) running a B1 just last weekend at Jim Stapleton's NG Steamup. Nice little engine.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cash talks? Per the Wu Tang Clan: "Cash rules everything around me, cream get the money dolla dolla bill y'all". 

Anyhow Zubi, please post some construction photos please. Good luck on the books.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, I think the title of this thread, “What is poor economy good for??” refers to Aster making a small 4 coupled engine instead of the huge 8 coupled and articulated engines they have been making. This does not mean it will be inexpensive. As an Aster dealer we still do not know for sure what the list price will be in North America. The educated guess is between $3000 and $3500 complete with detail kit and Stephenson valve gear.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Dan, that is exactly right! “What is poor economy good for?? - Small trains, of course!!!” Is the price you quote for a RTR or a kit? Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi 

Great for you! S-2, then the castle, and now a small loco. How awesome for you, please keep us posted. It's gonna take a huge econimic change in my life to get a hold of one, but how cool would a SG Alantic be for the next Aster offering? Perhaps there is something to be said for smaller locos. I know one thing, I love my S-12. And while I appreciate the giant beasts, they don't fit my lap.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw man, I read the title and thought it was going to be about that crazy Japanese T gauge! 

Nice teakettle BTW


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Uncle Smith,

What is crazy T guage?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 18 Oct 2009 11:26 PM 
Zubi 

Great for you! S-2, then the castle, and now a small loco. How awesome for you, please keep us posted. It's gonna take a huge econimic change in my life to get a hold of one, but how cool would a SG Alantic be for the next Aster offering? Perhaps there is something to be said for smaller locos. I know one thing, I love my S-12. And while I appreciate the giant beasts, they don't fit my lap. 
Ken, thanks, and yes, you are right, there is a lot to be said about smaller locomotives. While I usually do not let locos jump on my lap, I travel with them to steamups and such. So I take my locomotives there by the following means of transport 1) bicycle 2) train (Yamanote line changing to Chuo line or Shinkansen in case of JGR steamups), then by 3) bus, or taxi or I get a lift by the most kind person on earth, ex Aster engineer Tamada-san, in his car to Kichijoji stamups. Then I travel back home in reverse order. I think this explains why my NGG-16s or K-28s are not often seen at stamups... Yes, I like large locomotives, but there are many reasons to have small locomotives on the market too. And, as this B1 proves, they do not need to be inferior, in terms of technical sophistication, to their larger sisters either! So I think, that this really is a good development, and actually, the only reason that it actually happened is due to the economical downturn, as otherwise we would be seeing another monstrous standard gauge offering. SG is not my cup of boiling water, but I hope your SG Atlantic will also be offered at some stage. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What is crazy T guage? 

I quote: "T-Gauge: The smallest model railway in the world" 

*http://www.japanmodelrailways.com/t...lisch.html* 

The manufacturer got smart and realised the 1/32nd crowd might want a miniature / park railway:










_Note for Kent: 1/32nd - close to 1/29th..._


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

A recession, deflation and stagflation economy? 

It may be good for customers with cash, willing to part with it, but it is a very real threat to manufacturer's, dealer's and retailer's survival. The longer a poor economy lasts the worse it gets for businesses, their suppliers and employees. The longer the poor economy lasts the longer and more difficult the recovery becomes. Daily news reports and a drive through retail, commercial and industrial areas provides ample evidence; shuttered businesses and space-for-lease considerably out numbering occupancy. 

Aster's latest (relative) moderate price point product with its accompanying small margins will provide short term cash flow and minimal bridge capital. It doesn't resolve the underlying problems and threat to their business as their customer base retreats to protect their money.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Zubi, you are right about those pressure gauges.  I have a couple of those.  I bought them directly from the manufacturer in the UK-- same guy who makes them for Aster.  I installed one on my Regner Konrad bash.  They are ridiculously tiny but look great in the cabs of small locos.  The guys website claims them to be the "worlds smallest (commercially available) operating pressure gauge".  I look forward to seeing pics of your build.  Looks like a nice loco with a lot of cool features.
 
Regards,


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesn't resolve the underlying problems 

Well, if we - the people - would agree to change the elction process so that politicians were elected with public money (as most of Europe does,) then we wouldn't get a congress that works for major corporations - especially the Wall St crowd. Cause and effect, you know.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 19 Oct 2009 12:05 AM 
Uncle Smith,

What is crazy T guage?


http://www.t-gauge.net/index.htm

FYI


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, I am interested in the very small pressure gauges. What is the contact information for the company or person who makes them. Thank You, Nick Jr


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Brude engineering selld the 1/2" dia ones. I think they are the same size as the Aster B1 one


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Chris Scott on 19 Oct 2009 09:01 AM 
A recession, deflation and stagflation economy? 

[...]

Aster's latest (relative) moderate price point product with its accompanying small margins will provide short term cash flow and minimal bridge capital. It doesn't resolve the underlying problems and threat to their business as their customer base retreats to protect their money. 


Chris, you can help! Buy a few Baldwins. But you need to hurry!!! Zubi


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I've wanted one of these for a long time, but I don't think I'm going to be able to give out $3000. Too bad about the price!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

J, thank you, Bruce Engineering does have them. Nick Jr


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately the price is a result of the high value of the Yen to the low value of US dollar.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

You folks should all move to Japan, 1yen=1yen here, and China is just around the corner so shipping all those Accucrafts would cost much less;-)))) When I ordered mine, the price was not yet known, there was just an indication which later turned into a reasonable pre-order price (now expired). The price of the valve gear and detail upgrade is still not known. I hope it will be gentle. Currently you can get the B1 in RTR and kit form, but I guess majority will stay in Japan. By last August (at the time of JAM2009) 50% of them were already sold. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

There are some news about the Baldwin in today's Aster newsletter. The upgrade kit is going to cost about 25% of the loco and appears to require reservation. Also, logging trucks will be released around March next year. If they are going to be reworked as much as the loco they should sell like hot cakes! Best, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any updates on your project Zubi, or are you awaiting the upgrade kit?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garrett, thanks for the note! Yes, I am waiting for the upgrade kits to be released. This should happen in February, I was told. Followed by some nice new logging trucks to be announced in March. BTW I came across a copy of a very nice article on Kiso railways in English: 
www.slorrm.com/pix_stock/kiso7_trains10_59.pdf The photo on the bridge is quite spectacular I think! Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, quite a bit of good photography there. Did you find the CHarles S Small book by chance?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garrett, I did not find one. Didn't really have time to look for it. But I will. One interesting thing to realise from reading the article I referenced is how far Japan got since those Baldwins were ordered. Now they build the most reliable trains in the world, this is the E5 to enter service next year: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E5_Series_Shinkansen Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi- 

PM sent.


----------

